# Bosch Colt Router Table



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bosch Colt Router Table*

This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
.








.
The photo above shows the 17" x 25" table mounted on top supports of a knock-down shop table where it will most often be used. In the photo the table is pushed a little further back on the KD than normal so the top supports can be seen. When not in use, the table will be stored on an adjoining standard and bracket shelf system.

The miter slot location at the rear of the table rather than at the front is an experiment. I can still use a miter gauge from the left side of the table, just as a front slot can be used from the right side. This rear location leaves the front of the table flat and clear of obstructions - something I believe I'll like when routing toys and other smaller pieces

The 1/4" Plexiglas table plate was drilled to receive P/C inserts rather than Bosch inserts.
.








.
For use on the KD, I made the working height lower (39") by letting the lower part of the router hang down into the space between the top supports. Because I also wanted to be able to use the router table on any flat surface, it was necessary to make a pair of removable legs for clearance of the router. The first photo below shows the legs - followed by a photo of the table with the legs in place. I used threaded brass inserts to secure the legs to the base, and I also put inserts in the bottom of the table top so the legs can be fastened just inside the drawers, as shown in the first photo above. With the legs mounted and the table on a 35" high surface, the top of the router table is 6" higher (45" above the floor). I was surprised that even at this height the table is very comfortable for routing.
.








.








.
The three following pictures show the interior of the two drawers. One has a slot for the router wrench - holes for 12 to 15 bits - and one larger hole for bearings. The other has two layers for P/C inserts - the bottom layer is for standard bushings - and the top, lift-out, layer is for template guides. Drawer pulls were made from 1/4" screws, nylon spacers, and hinged nylon screw caps. Magnets keep the drawers from accidentally opening, and stops keep them from being pulled out too far.
.








.








.








.
The basic one-piece basic fence is made from hard maple left over from a workbench. The 1-3/8" 'bit hole' was drilled 2" deep, after which the edges were squared to provide a clear opening width of 1-1/4". A 1-1/8" horizontal hole was drilled in the center of the back for a 1" vacuum hose. Holes were drilled in the ends of the fence for fence clamps to secure the fence to the table. These fence clamps are retained in their holes by an inserted pair of 3/8" rare-earth magnets. When needed for other purposes, the clamps are easily pulled free of the magnets.
.








.








Close-up of the fence clamp.
.
The photo below shows a pair of MDF auxiliary fences. These pieces can be used in several ways. Their main purpose is for adjusting the bit opening for edge bits, but by placing a thin piece of material (such as plastic laminate) behind the outfeed side of the fence, the router can be used as a mini-jointer. The auxiliary fences can also be pushed together to eliminate the gap when cutting a groove or dado.
.








.
The bit guard is made of scrap pieces of maple and 1/4" Plexiglas. As the photos show, the guard adjusts both 'in and out' and 'up and down', allowing it to be used either with or without the auxiliary fences.
.








.








.
The final photo below shows the rear of the fence and with the vacuum hose inserted.
.








.
I'll be happy to try to answer any questions I've failed to cover above.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


very neat idea!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


COOL!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


I love innovation…very cool…I have a colt I bought to do some trim work in tight places but ended up using my wecheer wood carver in a dremel router base…couldn't beat the flexible shaft and micro size. Now I've been wondering what to do with the colt (have been considering sell/trade for something more useful)...and your idea has a lot of merit…might be a nice way to rescue the colt from the shelf.


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2010)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


that is great


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


ok, now i'm impressed. big idea for a small tool. you just doubled it's usefulness.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Dave,
That is a really nice table. Great idea for this router. I have the Colt and use it more than I thought I would. How much $$'s do you have in it and do you have any plans on paper?


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


great use of those clamps


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Hi Dave

Another great idea and informative blog as always. Thanks for sharing.

God Bless
tom


----------



## owenusa (Dec 4, 2009)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Appa, another great project, you need to slow down, I'm 45 years younger and I can't keep up with you. It looks like this will fit in the back of my car, can I come pick it up this weekend.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Well done, Thanks for showing us this project.


----------



## N735AV (Nov 25, 2012)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Dave, Very nice project. I'm new to all of this and wasn't sure what the following meant: The 1/4" Plexiglas table plate was drilled to receive P/C inserts rather than Bosch inserts.

Would appreciate clarification,

Kim


----------



## kaneohe (May 23, 2016)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


What material did you use for the top surface of the table? I'm planning my own version of this table and I'm not sure if I should go with melamine, MDF, or a laminated surface.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Hi Kaneohe - My top is white plastic laminate on MDF, with edge banding of about 3/8" hardwood. The laminate has held up beautifully. It allows wood to slide smoothly, and the white color provides a good contrast with both dark and light woods. If I were starting over again, I'd make the same choice. Good luck!


----------



## kaneohe (May 23, 2016)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Dave, Is there any chance you could take a picture of the under side of the table so I can see what that looks like? I can sort of fill in the gaps with what I think it might look like but it would be nice to have an actual picture of it. I'm planning to use a slightly different design that will take advantage of a standard blank base plate so if I need to I can support a full-sized router for simple stuff and hoping the table doesn't jitter too much. I'm thinking it will have to be a fair bit wider to accept the standard-sized base plate but that wider footprint should also help with stability.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Hi again Kaneohe - In response to your request below is a 'not-so-good' photo of the bottom of the table-top. Notice that the top consists of two 3/4" layers of MDF. The clear left-to-right dimension is 12", so I could easily have used the Rousseau router base insert that I keep mounted in the extended end of my table-saw.(actually, the ends of the Rousseau base could just as well have extended partially over the drawer units anyway). I'm very glad I decided on my shop-made base, though - for several reasons. One is that the roughly 5" x 5" plexiglass base I made allows me to lift the router and base through the top - flip it over - use it as a hand-held router - then set it back in place, all without changing bases. Another is that on this small table, by centering the router, I can use the fence on either front or back - while still leaving a good clear work surface. This small router has been so useful, that I rarely use my larger router anyway. Routers run pretty smooth, so I don't get even a hint of vibration whether mounted to my KD table - or set on its auxilliary legs on a table top - and I don't think I would even if my larger router were mounted in it. Again - good luck.


----------



## kaneohe (May 23, 2016)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Excellent idea to store the detachable legs on the under side when not in use! I was wondering why some pictures had a block of wood in there and others did not. I would do a custom base plate if I needed to switch back and forth between hand-held and mounted but I am always doing one or the other in a single session in the garage. I've never come across a time when I needed to do both back-to-back but I want to option of mounting a larger router on the really rare occasion that the Colt doesn't have the horsepower I need (or when I need to use a bit that only comes in a larger shank size).


----------



## kaneohe (May 23, 2016)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Dave, What joint style did you use to mount the drawers to bottom of the table? Mortise and tenon? I am still in the planning stages (working on a Sketchup model) and haven't decided what to use yet.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Hello again Kaneohe. I'm currently traveling, so I can only tell you what I remember - and at 85, trying to remember details of a project I built over six years ago, may not be 100 percent. I think I built the drawers enclosures as a simple 'box' - with the top and bottom of each splined into continuous grooves in the box sides. Once the boxes were complete, I simply put screws through the inside tops of the drawer boxes into the double 3/4" MDF layers of the top. I think I also used glue between the boxes and the top, but I'm not sure of that. Hope this helps.


----------



## raf2 (Dec 16, 2011)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Well thought out. Very nice workmanship.
I will make a similar one for my small work shop.


----------



## 22marypab (Dec 12, 2016)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Also read this review http://oydeals.com/bosch-ra1171-cabinet-style-router-table/


----------



## fd_cox (Jan 31, 2014)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Sweet router table, to do list…


----------



## drberyl (Apr 2, 2020)

LakelandDave said:


> *Bosch Colt Router Table*
> 
> This is a small router table I designed for a Bosch Colt trim router. I've used it a good bit and I believe it will be very useful for small routing jobs and for those times when I'd like to keep the Colt and my DeWalt table-mounted router set up for different cuts.
> .
> ...


Looks great. Now if someone has an idea for a simple lift mechanism?


----------

